# للبنات أسرار تساعدك على خفض وزنك



## نفرتاري (5 مايو 2011)

*للبنات أسرار تساعدك على خفض وزنك*​ 






 


*قد تحاولين جاهدة أن تخفضي من وزنك ولكنك لا تعرفي كيف,هذه الأسرار ستساعدك على أن تخفضي وزنك بسهولة:*​ 
*1- النوم الكافي:*
قد يكون آخر شئ ممكن أن تفكري به هو النو الكافي ولكن يجب أن تضعي على الأمر في أولى أولوياتك فالنوم الكافي مهم جداً لتحافظي على صحة وزنك.فالنوم الغير كافي يدفعك الى تناول أطعمة غير صحية كالبسكويت والنشويات لتحصلي من خلالها على الطاقة اللازمة.​ 
*2- اعتمدي على المشروبات الخالية من الكافيين:*
الكافيين يبقى في جسدك خلال 6 ساعات لذلك من الأفضل أن تتوقفي عن تناول المشروبات التى تحتوى على كافيين بعد الساعة 4 مساءاً.​ 
*3- تمرينات بسيطة خلال اليوم:*
حاولي أن تقومي بتمرينات حتى لو كانت بسيطة خلال اليوم كالرقص أو تمارين رياضية بسيطة أو حتى المشي لمدة 15 دقيقة بعد المدرسة كل هذه الأمور ستساعدك على فقدان الوزن.​ 
*4- تناول وجبة الإفطار:*
تناول الإفطار أفضل من عدم تناول أي شئ حاولي أن تتناولي وجبات مغذية تحتوي على الألياف التى تمدك بالطاقة والمواد الغذائية.​ 
*5- ابتعدي عن الأغذية المعلبه:*
قد توحي لك الأغذية المعلبه الدسمة أنها سهلة التحضير وشهية وقد تدفعك الى أن تقبلي عليها دون غيرها.​ 
*6- تناولي طعامك ببطء:*
يحتاج جسمك الى 10 دقائق كي يرسل إشارات للدماغ أنك شعرتي بالشبع لذلك من الأفضل تناول وجبات الطعام ببطء.​ 
*7- ابتعدي عن المشروبات التى تحتوي على سعرات حرارية:*
قد تبدو لك المشروبات الغازية والعصائر المعلبه على أنها مجرد مشروبات مرطبه دون أن تدركي حجم السعرات الحرارية التى يمكن أن تحتويه.​ 
*8- التوتر يدفعك الى تناول المزيد:*
قد تندفعين الى تناول المزيد من الأطعمة عند شعورك بالتوتر وهذا أمر مضر جداً بجسدك فالأطعمة التى تتناولينها خلال هذه الفترة تخزن في جسدك ولا يستهلكها الجسم.​ 

المصدر yahoo
http://under20.maktoob.com/sec90900/art2000981/pno1/title_yahoo-maktoob-under20/index.htm​


----------



## sparrow (7 مايو 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *4- تناول وجبة الإفطار:*
> 
> تناول الإفطار أفضل من عدم تناول أي شئ حاولي أن تتناولي وجبات مغذية تحتوي على الألياف التى تمدك بالطاقة والمواد الغذائية.​
> *8- التوتر يدفعك الى تناول المزيد:*
> ...


 
فعلا دول بيفرقوا جامد في الوزن خصوصا عدم تناول الفطار
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## نفرتاري (7 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> فعلا دول بيفرقوا جامد في الوزن خصوصا عدم تناول الفطار
> شكرا لتعبك





*
ميرسى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (7 مايو 2011)

انا اتوتر مفكرش فى الاكل امبارح بلخناق فطارى كان 9 بليل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا كتيير ع الموضوع والمعلومات القيمه
 ربناا يباركك اختي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 مايو 2011)

موضووع جميل ونصائح قيمه
ميرسي ليكي ع الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا للموضوع والمجهود
الرب يباركك​


----------



## مرمرين (24 مايو 2011)

اسرار جميله   رالسر فى بير


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (25 مايو 2011)

ايه دا بقا والولاد يعني ميدخلوش ولا ايه !! دا  تمييز عنصري بقا وانا هاعمل مظاهرات فى التحرير اقول الشعب يريد اسقاط نفرتاري هههه 

لا بجد معلومات لذيذة وبتفرق فى الوزن ولو ان المحافظة على الوزن مش للبنات بس ( بطلوا تمييز بقا ههه ) 

الرب يباركك وينور حياتك


----------



## مريم12 (30 مايو 2011)

*ثانكس نوفا
تسلم ايدك يا قمررر​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي

بس مش كل النصايح دي بتتوافق معانا

يعني في وفي وعلي حسب كل شخصية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2011)

*نصايح جميله بجد 
ميرررسى يا قمررر​*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> انا اتوتر مفكرش فى الاكل امبارح بلخناق فطارى كان 9 بليل




*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو فى حد مبيحبش ياكل
ايه الناس دى 
حد يعرفها ههههههههههههه
توتر غريب 
ميرسى يا قمورتى على مرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكراااااااااااا كتيير ع الموضوع والمعلومات القيمه
> ربناا يباركك اختي





*
ميرسى يا جميل 
على مرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع والمجهود
> الرب يباركك​





*

ميرسى مستر نهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (5 يونيو 2011)

في كدا حبوب نازلة جديد بتعمل تخسيس زي ما يكون الواحدة قطعت من نفسها بسكينة
بيخلي الواحدة صدقوني شكل تاني وفي كدة قصيرة قوي
كان في بنات تخان قوي خدوه لما شوفتهم معرفتهومش 
نفسي اعرف الهباب دا اسمه ايه


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

مرمرين قال:


> اسرار جميله   رالسر فى بير






*اوعى تقولى لحد ماشى اوعى*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> ايه دا بقا والولاد يعني ميدخلوش ولا ايه !! دا  تمييز عنصري بقا وانا هاعمل مظاهرات فى التحرير اقول الشعب يريد اسقاط نفرتاري هههه
> 
> لا بجد معلومات لذيذة وبتفرق فى الوزن ولو ان المحافظة على الوزن مش للبنات بس ( بطلوا تمييز بقا ههه )
> 
> الرب يباركك وينور حياتك





*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى عنصرية عندك مانع
عايز تطالب باسقاطى انا ماشى ماشى
ههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس ليك على مرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ثانكس نوفا
> تسلم ايدك يا قمررر​*




*

ميرسى يا ريموووووووو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> 
> بس مش كل النصايح دي بتتوافق معانا
> 
> يعني في وفي وعلي حسب كل شخصية​





*
بالظبط يا قمر
ثانكس يا جميل على مرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نصايح جميله بجد
> ميرررسى يا قمررر​*





*

ثانكس يا جميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------

